# Anyone have a Toggenburg/Oberhasli mix?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Does any one have. Toggenburg/Oberhasli mix? Are they a good milker? I know that a lot has to do with an individual goat, but I thought I would ask. I thought maybe the ober might make the milk sweeter

I have an oberhasli buck, and he has a few dates lined up. One is a Toggenburg, but not sure if they will use my Charlie or not.. If so, I might consider purchasing a doeling from them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like a good cross. By the way, I was going to offer you a bred doe this winter...Alpine/Nubian bred to Alpine. Been milked. 4th freshener. A little quirky but, a decent doe. She gives almost a gallon milked one a day. I've never milked her twice a day for very long.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Sounds like a good cross. By the way, I was going to offer you a bred doe this winter...Alpine/Nubian bred to Alpine. Been milked. 4th freshener. A little quirky but, a decent doe. She gives almost a gallon milked one a day. I've never milked her twice a day for very long.


I would so love to have her, but my barn is full because I've decided to keep the big girls, and try to get them bred this season. Someone from my church is going to figure out how to make more room and add on to the barn, so I can have one area for my kids and does, and the other area for my wethers. The bucks should have nicer quarters as well Just incase I decide differently with the big girls, how much would you want for her?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

$250 delivered halfway. She normally has buck doe twins. All of them are or could be registered EX.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you have a pic?? I'm trying to figure out how I can swing this without selling anyone I have now... I'll need to sleep on this, cause that is a heck of a deal


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have this not very good one. She is thin, she has 5 month old twins still on her. I'll stalk around and get better ones tomorrow.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

One thing though. She probably won't breed until Dec...She's had April babies every time. I've had her here since she was 5 months old. She will be 4 this year.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, she's pretty. I'm going to talk to the guy at church on Sunday to see if there is anyway possible we could build onto the barn before next spring... I kinda doubt he will go for it, but it's worth a shot I just don't have the heart to sell any that I have now though... I had offers on my sheep and my big girls, not to mention my kinder buck (huge pain sometimes) I can't seem to give them up.... I hope I can give up some kids this spring though if everyone gets bred, otherwise I might have 100 goats before I know it...:-/ I know I must sell some eventually


----------



## cmcclung (Sep 18, 2013)

I actually have a doe that just got bred that is Togg/Ober mix. Her mother (Togg) milks almost 2 gallons a day. I can;t wait to see what her production will be in a couple of years. She is bred to my Oberhasli buck who also come from very good milking lines.

I am also crossing my 1 Alpine doe with my Oberhasli buck. She gives over a gallon a day. My other does are Oberhasli. I love the breed so much, and their milk seems to be sweeter.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

cmcclung said:


> I actually have a doe that just got bred that is Togg/Ober mix. Her mother (Togg) milks almost 2 gallons a day. I can;t wait to see what her production will be in a couple of years. She is bred to my Oberhasli buck who also come from very good milking lines.
> 
> I am also crossing my 1 Alpine doe with my Oberhasli buck. She gives over a gallon a day. My other does are Oberhasli. I love the breed so much, and their milk seems to be sweeter.


Do you have any pictures of her? So exciting to hear someone with this mix... They haven't decided yet, but I am hoping they do want to use Charlie


----------



## cmcclung (Sep 18, 2013)

I will get some pics on here soon. She is so sweet. I want to correct something I typed before...she will be bred this winter. I am holding her back until late Nov or December to breed. Since she was born in April I want her to be at least 80-90lbs before I breed her.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

cmcclung said:


> I will get some pics on here soon. She is so sweet. I want to correct something I typed before...she will be bred this winter. I am holding her back until late Nov or December to breed. Since she was born in April I want her to be at least 80-90lbs before I breed her.


Cool, thank you


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

@ Goathiker... Appreciate the offer but the answer was no from him... I am hoping the girls will get preggo this season and throw at least 1 doeling, then I will just keep one of them, maybe 2 and then sell the big girls at that time, and the rest of the kids. I will then have 2 kinders, 1 ober/alpine, and a Nubian/Lanancha/Ober does to breed and milk next season 2014-2015 Even though I think my kinders are a waste of time to milk, they have amazing milk...


----------



## cmcclung (Sep 18, 2013)

@janeen128 Here are the pics of Mocha. She is mt favorite doe, but dont tell the others. Mother is Tog and Father is Ober.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

cmcclung said:


> @janeen128 Here are the pics of Mocha. She is mt favorite doe, but dont tell the others. Mother is Tog and Father is Ober.


Thanks! She's so pretty


----------

